# The best $23 I ever spent



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I just finished installing a plate mate on my S+P and am very happy with what it did to my sound. The guitar was very woody sounding (which I liked) but the notes had little defination to them. After I installed the plate mate the notes had a lot more deffination to them with a bit of a chime tone. The guitar still sounds woody but the notes now have deffination. I have tried brass pins before to try and give me more deffination, but they just made the guitar sound too bright. I highly reccomend this if you have a woody sounding guitar like mine.

http://www.stewmac.com/cgi-bin/haze...1&sku=3633&ITEM=catalog/sku.html&CURRENCY=CAD


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm never seen that before. Looks cool.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I got it because I wanted to protect my bridge plate from any dammage. The sound increase/change was just a plus.


----------

